# Crazy alarm sensors



## confused (Oct 5, 2005)

I have motion detectors with my alarm and they seem to always go off ... even if the alarm is not enabled and I am walking around the house.  My security provider checked it out and said that it wasn't a problem with the sensors.  Am I being played for a fool?


----------



## "L" (Nov 8, 2006)

Motion detectors can be quite sensitive to even the smallest movements. The alarm is triggered by the change in the amount of light in their area. But from what I know, motion sensors have been modified in a way that it'll only trigger the alarm when the change or motion is really discernible. Small actions won't trigger it all of a sudden anymore. 

and I'm confused, too, how the alarm can go off when it's enabled. Perhaps the problem is with the other devices? Do you have other security devices (glass breakage, gas alarms, etc) installed?


----------



## Home Alarm Specialist (Feb 11, 2008)

Your motion detectors going off when the alarm is not enabled is a completely different issue.  If you are talking about the motion detector light blinking because it notices movement, that is a good thing.  If you are talking about your alarm going off out of the blue, you have a more serious issue.

Can be a little more specific as to what is happening with your home alarm?


----------



## travelover (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks like this issue gets addressed about one a year.........


----------

